# The Joy of Flying in Wii Sports Resort [Commentary Vid]



## Fonald3D (Jan 28, 2021)

A short and humorous little commentary video I made about the best minigame in Wii Sports Resort, Island Flyover. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 28, 2021)

It could've be better if you said:
"Cranked up the heat until it felt like Auschwitz"

Don't know, just my ywo cents.
I mean, I'm not a comedian ... so


----------

